# 2 day drive



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

So I will be moving home at the start of May from Univeristy for the summer and its a 17 hour drive. We do it in 2 days. Besides all the equipment I need to bring, has anyone else done this long of a drive with their hedgehog? Any advice? I also have the option of leaving him with someone very knowledgable for 4 months, but I would love to bring him home and since my parents were able to get off work to pick me up.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh yeah, we drove with Sweetie for two days.


----------

